# usb current overload advancing



## gloomy (Jan 20, 2009)

hey all. im new to this forum and i got a problem with my PC.

since yesterday i got an error when booting my computer.
its right after the screen at wich you can select to go to your BIOS

the error says my USB current is overloaded.
from a friend i heared that you get that error when your USB port is demanding more current then the maximum is.

the way to fix this is just pull the usb device off.
now. when searching on internet i read it can also be a problem in your BIOS, or that the usb port is friend.

the only way i can boot up my computer now is by putting USB ports of in the BIOS. now i can use legacy USB ( this allows the useage of usb keyboard and mouse). but it starts giving the error again when i try to put EHCI on ( wich allows useage of all usb devices.)

could this be a problem from a driver i installed for cubase 4?
i did a system restore to 2 days back. but that didnt seem to help.

anyone has any suggestions what to check or what ever?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use a self powered usb hub


----------



## gloomy (Jan 20, 2009)

that CANT be the problem. and why?
it allso gives error when i got no devices connected. 
it shud be working since the only ports i got are the standard motherboard mounted ones.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------

